# طرق عزل الرطوبة



## دنيا العلم (19 يوليو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء لقد قمت بنقل الموضوع من أحد المنتديات الي منتدانا الجميل لتعظيم الإستفادة 
وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسنات كاتب الموضوع.
لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء

مقدمة

تحتاج جميع المنشآت إلى عزل مبانيها عزلا تاما من الرطوبة والمطر والمياه الجوفية والسطحية ورشحهما . فمن مساوئ تأثير الرطوبة ومياه الرشح على المباني أنها تساعد على تلف عناصر موادها الانشائية والبنائية مما يؤدي إلى قصر عمر المبنى بخلاف تعفن هذه المواد وصدور روائح كريهة منها للمنتفع بالمبنى مع تكاثر الحشرات والفئران وجلب الأمراض له كذلك

أسباب الرطوبة :

1-توجيه المبنى : فالحوائط التي يصلها طرطشة دائمة من المطر وقليل من الشمس تجعلها رطبة 
2-مياه المطر : وتختلف كمية سقوطها من مكان إلى آخر فعادة مياه المطر تمثل خطورة على المباني الغير مجهزة بموانع للرطوبة نظرا لقدرة المياه على الاختراق المباشر لسقف المبنى وعناصره المختلفة ولذلك يجب عزل السقف والدروة والطبانة من الرطوبة . كذلك يمكن أن تخترق الرطوبة الحوائط الخارجية المعرضة للمطر الشديد أن لم يعمل لها عازل مناسب
3-المياه السطحية : وتتكون من الأنهار أو البحار أو البرك المتكونة نتيجة المطر أو السيول ففي بعض الأحيان تختلط هذه المياه بالتربة الأرضية وتكون مناطق من الطين المشبع بالمياه قرب أساسات لمبنى وقد تتسرب بعض هذه المياه داخل التربة وتتجمع مع المياه الجوفية وبذلك يزيد منسوبها وقد تصل هذه المياه إلى أساسات المبنى القريبة منها عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية الأفقية مما يهدد المبنى إن لم يعمل له عازل من تأثير هذه المياه
4-المياه الجوفية : وهي المياه المتكونة تحت سطح الأرض من خلال مسام تربتها إلى أن تستقر على منسوب يكاد يكون ثابت لكل منطقة وعلى ذلك فالتربة القريبة من المياه الجوفية تكون عادة مشبعة بالمياه ولا يفضل أن تخترق بدرومات المباني هذه المنطقة بدون عمل موانع للمياه فيها وإلا حدث البلل أو الفيضانات داخل هذه البدرومات 
5-صعود الرطوبة الأرضية : تصعد الرطوبة من التربة الرطبة تحت المنشأ إلى أرضية الدور الأرضي أو البدومات في المباني عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية خلال مسام التربة والمواد البنائية المستعملة في المبنى
6-التكثيف : يحتوي الهواء البارد على كمية بخار أقل من الهواء الساخن وعلى ذلك فالرطوبة تترسب في الحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات عندما يبرد الهواء الساخن المحمل بالرطوبة وهذا ما يعرف بالتكثيف
7-سوء صرف المياه في الموقع : يحدث تجميع لمياه الصرف تحت المبنى إذا صعب صرفها من أراضي الموقع المنخفضة وخصوصا إذا كانت تربة الموقع غير منفذه للمياه وعلى ذلك يحدث رطوبة لهذه المباني المنشأة على تلك الأراضي 
8-التشييد الحديث : الحوائط المشيدة حديثا تبقى في حالة رطبة لفترة معينة
9-العمالة السيئة : عيوب تقفيلات وصلات السقف والطبانة وجلسات الشبابيك والأجهزة الصحية ...إلخ في المباني نتيجة العمالة السيئة تحدث رطوبة شديدة لسماح المياه بدخولها داخل المبنى .

تأثير الرطوبة :

1-خلق حالة غير صحية للأفراد الذين يسكنون المبنى
2-يحدث تمليح لحوائط وأرضيات وأسقف المبنى
3-يحدث عدم تماسك البياض للبياض مع المباني
4-يحدث انحناء وافساد وضعف للأخشاب المستعملة في المبنى
5-الحديد المستعمل في المباني يكون عرضة للصدأ 
6-يحدث فصل بين بوية الزيت والمباني
7-تفسد التركيبات الكهربائية
8-تفسد جميع تكسيات الأرضيات والحوائط والأسقف
9-يزيد من نشاط السوس والفطريات والبكتريا في أخشاب المبني

مصطلحات العزل الرطوبي:

نفاذية المياه : وهو مصطلح يعبر عن مادة لها سماحية مرور المياه وبخارها من خلال مسامها بدون انقطاع
منفذ المياه : وهو مصطلح يعبر عن مادة بها شقوق أو ثقوب أكبر قليلا من مسام الخاصية الشعرية والتي تسمح بمرور المياه من خلال مسامها وعكسها هي المادة الغير منفذه للمياه
مقاوم للمياه : وهو مصطلح يعبر عن مادة بعض أو عدم وجود ثقوب أكبر من مسام الخاصية الشعرية وهذه المادة لا تسمح بنفاذ الرطوبة أو مرور المياه أو بخارها كما تعتبر المادة التي بها هذه الصفة عازلة للرطوبة
مقاوم للبلل: وهو مصطلح يعبر عن مادة لا تبل ولكنها لا تنقل المياه خلالها بواسطة الخاصية الشعرية وحدها . والمياه يمكن أن تمر خلالها تحت ضغط هيدروليكي عالي وتعتبر المادة التي بها هذه الصفة عازلة للرطوبة أيضا
عازل المياه : وهو مصطلح يعبر عن مادة غير مسامية للمياه أو بخارها فهي تمنع مرور المياه أو بخارها خلالها سواء كانت بضغط هيدروليكي أو بدونه وتعتبر المادة التي لها هذه الصفة شديدة العزل للرطوبة والمياه

اختيار نوع العازل : يجب أن تراعى العناصر الرئيسية الآتية عند تحديد نوع الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة والمياه :

1-الغرض من العزل في المباني 
عزل الرطوبة الأرضية
عزل الرطوبة للبدرومات وما تحتها
عزل الرطوبة من الحمامات وما في حكمها
عزل الرطوبة عن الأسقف واأسطح العلوية
2-طبيعة الأرض التي تقام عليها المباني : 
أرض رملية أو صخرية جافة
أرض طينية جافة
أرض طينية مشبعة بالمياه
أرض طينية أو رملية معرضة لتسرب المياه إليها من مصادر محيطة بها
3-طبيعة الجو في المناطق التي تقام عليها المباني
جو معتدل الرطوبة خفيف الأمطار
جو معتدل الرطوبة معتدل الأمطار
جو عالي الرطوبة كثير الأمطار
جو معرض لتساقط الثلج

الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة :

الغرض من الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة هو منع انتقال مسارات الرطوبة أو المياه من منطقة إلى أخرى . ويعتبر عزل الرطوبة هو الطريقة التي تمنع مرور الرطوبة أو المياه بين مواد البناء من انتشارها داخل المباني سواء كان مصدرها المباشر من المياه الجوفية أو مياه الرشح أو المطر أو كان مصدرها غير مباشر وذلك بانتقالها عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية المندفعة بالضغط الأسوزي من المصادر الرئيسية لها وتتجه حركة مسارات الرطوبة والمياه بين مواد البناء إلى أعلى في حوائط الأساسات والدور الأرضي وقد تتجه إلى أسفل من دراوي السطح والمداخن كذلك قد تتجه أفقيا في حالة روابط واتصال الحوائط المفرغة عند كلين الشبابيك أو ما شابه
وتتميز طريقة عزل الرطوبة عن طريقة عزل المياه بوضع مادة عازلة للأخيرة تقاوم الضغط الهيدروستاتيكي المستمر 
ويجب وضع طبقة أفقية عازلة فوق الأرض في الحوائط التي لها أساسات تحت منسوب الأرض الطبيعية لمنع مسارات الرطوبة الأرضية المتجهة إلى أعلى من خلال أساساتها لأن عدم منع هذه الرطوبة سوف تعرض الحوائط التي فوق الأرض الطبيعية للترطيب والعفن واتلاف تشطيبات الحوائط الداخلية والخارجية لذبك يجب أن توضع الطبقة العازلة للرطوبة فوق سطح الأرض مستمرة على كل الحوائط وتكون على ارتفاع حوالي 15 سم فوق الرصيف وقد جرى العرف عند تشييد أعمال هذه المباني أن تقف عند هذا الارتفاع مؤقتا حتى يضع على جدران المباني الطبقة العازلة لها بجانب مطابقة وضع المبنى بقوانين التخطيط والتنظيم التابعة للمنطقة المنشأ عليها

تقسم المواد العزلة للرطوبة على النحو التالي :

أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة

1-الألواح المعدنية وهي ألواح تستعمل لشدة عزلها للرطوبة والمياه في الأسطح والحوائط والأرضيات وصناديق الزهور وخلافه والألواح المعدنية لها أشكال كثيرة منها :
ألواح الرصاص : يجب أن يكون سمك اللوح لا يقل عن 3 مم ويزن 19.5 كجم / م2 يعتبر الرصاص مانع جيد للرطوبة والمياه وهو قابل للصدأ عند ملامسته أو دفنه في طبقة من مونة الجير أو الأسمنت وعلى ذلك يجب حماية فرخ الرصاص قبل استعماله بدهان وجهيه بالبتومين
ألواح النحاس : يجب أن يكون سمك اللوح لا يقل عن 0.25 مم ويزن 2.28 كجم / م2 ويعتبر النحاس مانع جيد للرطوبة والماء وهو مادة لدنة ومن صفاته قوة تحمله للشد العالي والانبعاج حتى عند هبوط المبنى الخفيف ومن عيوب هذه المادة أنها تصدأ وتتغير معالم سطحيها حيث يتحول الصدأ إلى لون أخضر أما استعماله في المباني فهو مثل أفرخ النحاستماما ويضاف إلى ذلك إمكان استعماله لتغطية السطح الجارجي للقباب والقبوات وخلافه لسهولة تشغيله
ألواح الألومنيوم : وهي مادة لا تصدأ بالعوامل الجوية بسرعة ويمكن معالجتها بعملية الأنودة وكسبها ألوانا كثيرة ويسهل استعمالها كمادة عازلة لكسوة الأسطح الخارجية للحوائط والقباب والقبوات نظرا لصيانتها الغير مكلفة وسهولة تركيبها بالضافة إلى ألواح الألومنيوم من أكثر الألواح المعدنية استعمالا في الوقت الحاضر نظرا لمقاومتها الشديدة للرطوبة الماء في المباني بخلاف ثمنها وخفة وزنها بالمقارنة إلى ألواح المعادن الآخرى
ألواح الحديد المجلفن : لا تصدأ إلا بعد تلف الطبقة المجلفنة التي تغطيها ويستعمل دائما في تغطية النهايات 
ألواح حديد الاستنلس استيل : مقاومة للصدأ وتستعمل عادة في الأماكن الظاهرة للعين المجردة مثل تغطية النهايات للدراوي والأسطح وخلافه
2-البتومين : يصنع البتومين من ما تبقى من تقطير البترول الخام حيث يتراوح قوامه بين الصلابة وشبه الصلابة كما أن لونه يتراوح بين الأسود والبني وهو قابل للذوبان في كبريتيور الكربون ومن أشهر أنواعه المستعملة في العزل الرطوبي :
البتومين المنفوخ (المؤكسد) : ينتج من خفض نسبة الهيدروجين إلى الكربون في البتومين المصهور مع انقاص الزيوت السائلة التي يحتويها بنفخ الهواء فيه مما يزيد من ليونته وقابليته للشد والثني
البتومين المتصلد ويتكون بتقطير البتومين تحت ضغط تفريغي لطرد الزيوت الثقيلة والمختلطة به فيتحول إلى حالة الصلابة ويستخدم لذلك عند وجود أحمال ميكانيكية عالية ودرجات حرارة منخفضةفي نفس الوقت ويستبعد لهذا السبب استخدامه لعزل المنشآت العادية
معلقات بتيوميتية : وهي معلقات للبتومين تنتج من تفتيته تفتيتا زائدا في الماء وفي وجود عوامل مساعدة وعند استخدام هذا النوع في أعمال البناء ينفصل فيه الماء عن البتومين
يعتبر البتومين من المواد المرنة التي تقاوم انبعاج المباني نتيجة هبوط حوائطها الطفيفة بدون تلف كما يعتبر البتومين من أكثر المواد المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر في عزل الرطوبة نظرا لرخص ثمنه عن بقية المواد العازلة الأخرى بخلاف مرونته وسهولة استعماله ومقاةمته لتكاثر الفطريات والسوس والنمل وخلافه
أما الورق أو الخيش المشبع بالبتومين والمصنع في لفائف لغرض وضعه لتغطية سمك الحوائط فيجب أن يثبت بركوب 10 سم على الأقل
3-سائل عزل المياه : يصنع هذا السائل من خلط مادة البرافين إلى الزيت الطيار حيث يدهن المخلوط السائل بالفرشاة أو يرش بماكينات الرش الخاصة على المناطق المنفذه للمياه أعلى منسوب الأرض ويمكن الاعتماد على هذه الطريقة لمنع الرطوبة من 3 – 5 سنوات حسب نوع المادة وكيفية تعرضها للرطوبة 
4-مشمع البولي ايثيلين : وهو أسود اللون ولاستعماله كمادة عازلة للمباني يجب أن يكون سمكه لا يقل عن 0.46 مم ووزنه حوالي 0.48 كجم / م2 ويعتبر البولي ايثيلين من المواد المرنة التي تقاوم الانبعاج المترتب على هبوط المباني الخفيفة بدون تلف ونظرا لرقة سمك هذا المشمع عن مادة البتومين لذلك يفضل وضعه في لحامات مونة المباني وكذلك في عزل الحمامات والأدشاش

ثانيا : مواد نصف صلبة 

1-الأسفلت : وهو عازل جيد للزطوبة ومن عيوبه عدم قوة تحمله للشد العالي والنبعج وخصوصا عند هبوط المبنى الخفيف لأن الأسفلت ينشرخ ويتلف ويكون عرضه لتخلل المياه وعلى ذلك لا يفضل وضعه في الأماكن إلا بعد دراسة خاصة وللأسفلت أنواع كثيرة منها الأسفلت الطبيعي والصناعي والمستيكة 
2-لفائف الأسفلت : تعتبر هذه النوعية ذات امكانية العزل والنهو معا فهي مصنعة من مادة أسفلتية وملصق بها مادة رقيقة جدا من المعدن مثل الألومنيوم أو خلافه وتوضع هذه المادة عادة لعزل الرطوبة والحرارة أيضا داخل الحوائط والأسقف أو على الأسطح النهائية
3-قطع رقائق اسفلتية صغيرة : وتوجد هذه الرقائق بأشكال وألوان مختلفة حيث توضع على بعض بركوب وهذه كثيرة الاستعمال على الأسطح المائلة نظرا لسهولة تركيبها ومقاومتها للرطوبة والأمطار بجانب ثمنها المناسب بالمقارنة للمواد الأخرى وقد تعتبر هذه المادة من النوعية ذات امكانية عزل ونو معا

ثالثا : مواد عازلة جائسة 

1-بياض أسمنتي : قد تعمل هذه المادة لتكون مواد عزل فقط أو مواد نهو وعزل معا وعلى ذلك فبياض الأسمنت يعمل غالبا بزيادة كمية الأسمنت في مخلوط الأسمنت والرمل ويوضع على حوائط الأساسات والبدرومات المعرضة للرطوبة الأرضية وغالبا يوضع هذا البياض على أساسات المباني في التربة العادية من طبقتين سمك كل منهما 0.6 سم ومن مساوئ هذه الطريقة أنه نظرا لتصلب هذه الطبقة فقد يحدث شروخ يمكن أن ترى بالعين المجردة ولذلك يجب أن تصلح وترمم باستمرار أما في حالة التربة المبللة جيدا يجب دهان البتومين على طبقة البياض الأسمني 
2-إضافات لعزل المياه : خلط مواد إضافية أو سوائل مانعة للمياه للخرسانة لوقف نفاذية الماء فيها ويتم عمل ذلك بملأ الفراغات بين حبيبات الخرسانة بهذه المكونات لتمنع نفاذية المياه فيها كما تسرع من العملية الكيميائية لنشاط الأسمنت ومن بين هذه المواد الدائمة الاستعمال :
الجير المائي
الدهن الحامضي
بودرة الحديد
مواد السيكا والسمنتون والمدسا والبدلو
3-ألواح الإردواز : استعملت هذه الألواح كثيرا عبر التاريخ لعزل الرطوبة قبل اكتشاف مادة البتومين والأسفلت وقد استعملت بوضع مدماكين من ألواح الارتواز داخل عراميس المونة الأفقية فب المباني كمادة عازلة وتعتبر هذه الطريقة غير مستعملة في الوقت الحاضر نظرا لتكاليفها الباهظة بجانب مظهرها السيئ ونظرا لصلابتها فغالبا يحدث فيها كسر عندما تهبط المباني
4-ألواح الاسبستوس الصغيرة : وهي اسبستوس صغيرة لها أشكال كثيرة تركب على الأسقف بركوب مناسب فوق بعضها وتعتبر هذه الألواح ذات امكانية عزل ونهو معا 
5-ألواح وشطف خشبية صغيرة : وهذه المواد شائعة الاستعمال في الأسطح المائلة والحوائط وتستعمل بكثرة في البلاد الباردة لأن معالجة لمقاومة الرطوبة والمياه ويساعد وجودها على أسطح مائلة طرد المياه من عليها بسرعة والعيب الوحيد فبها أنها سؤيعة الاحتراق وعلى ذلك فتعتبر من المواد ذات امكانية العزل والنهو معا
6-ألواح الاسبستوس الأسمنتي : وهي مواد ذات امكانية عزل ونهو معا وتصنع من خلط الأسمنت البورتلاندي خع ألياف الاسبستوس التي تكون مبللة ثم تشكل وتضغط إلى ألواح وانتاج هذا النوع يكون قوي ومعمر ومقاوم للحريق والمياه والأحماض والعفن والفطريات والحشرات وتستعمل هذه الألواح أحيانا في تكسية الأسطح المائلة وتمتاز بخفة الوزن والعزل الحراري ويصنع منها نوعين :
ألواح مموجة وتصنع بعرض 95 سم وبطول 1.2 – 1.5 متر وسمك 6 مم
ألواح مسطحة وتصنع بمقاس 1.20 * 1.22 متر وسمك 6 – 8 مم
7-طبقة البلاستيك : وهي مواد ذات امكانية عزل ونهو معا ولعمل طبقة البلاستيك للألواح الديكورية يغمس ورق الكرافت في محلول شمع الفيتول ثم يوضع فوق كل ذلك لوح من شمع الميلامين ولعمل الفورمايكا يوضع لوح رقيق من الألومنيوم تحت اللوح السابق عمله حيث سيزيل الحرارة بسرعة ويعمل طبقة رقيقة جدا لمقاومة اللهب وهذه الطبقة عازلة للمياه والحرارة معا 
8-القرميد المزجج : وهي مواد ذات امكانية عزل ونهو معا ويصنع القرميد من مادة فخارية جيدة وتستعمل لتكسية الأسطح المائلة وهو جيد لعزل الرطوبة والمياه ويساعد وجوده على أسطح مائلة طرد المياه من عليها بسرعة ويعتبر القرميد من المواد المعمرة لحماية الأسقف المائلة من مياه المطر بجانب منظره الجميل ويمكن طلاؤه ببوية الأنامل بالألوان المطلوبة كما يوجد أنواع كثيرة منه أهمها : 
القرميد اليوناني
القرميد الروماني
القرميد الأسباني
القرميد السادة

تطبيق عملي لعزل الرطوبة الأرضية :

لعزل الرطوبة الأرضية للحوائط توضع الطبقة العازلة لحوائط المبنى على ارتفاع 15 سم من فوق رصيف المبنى الخارجي مكونة من مخلوط الأسفلت الساخن والرمل بسمك يتراوح بين 1.5 – 2 سم ثم يوضع فوقها طبقة من مونة الأسمنت والرمل بسمك 1 سم لتكملة مباني حائط المبنى كما يمكن عزل هذه الحوائط بوضع طبقات من الخيش المقطرن ودهانها بالبتومين بدلا من طبقة مخلوط الأسمنت والرمل ويحدد ذلك تبعا لرطوبة التربة كالآتي :
في المناطق التي تكون فيها التربة جافة تعمل الطبقة العازلة من طبقة واحدة من الخيش المقطرن ووجهين بتومين 
في حالة التربة ذات الرطوبة البسيطة تعمل الطبقة العازلة من طبقتين من الخيش المقطرن وثلاثة أوجه بتومين بينهم
في حالة التربة ذات الرطوبة العالية تعمل الطبقة العازلة من 3 طبقات من الخيش المقطرن مع أربعة أوجه بتومين بينهم
ولعزل الرطوبة الأرضية لأرضيات الدور الأرضي والبدرومات والحمامات وما شابه ذلك توضع الطبقات العازلة بعد صب الخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة لزوم أعمال الأرضيات حيث يفرش فوقها مونة الأسمنت والزمل بسمك 2 – 3 سم وذلك لضبط أفقيتها وتنعيم سطحها ليكون أملس ثم يفرش فوقها بعد جفافها طبقة من مخلوط الأسفلت والرمل بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم ثم يوضع عليها طبقة الرمل سمك 3 سم ثم المونة 2سم ثم البلاط 2 سم وقد تصب طبقة من الخرسانة الفينو سمك 5 سم فوق الطبقة العازلة مباشرة لحفظها ثم يوضع على الأرضية التشطيبات اللازمة
ويمكن عزل هذه الأرضيات أيضا باستعمال الخيش المقطرن والبتومين على أن توضع لفات الخيش المقطرن خلف خلاف 

تطبيق عملي لعزل الرطوبة بالأسطح الأفقية

وطريقة عمل طبقات الأسطح الأفقية تتوقف على طبيعة الجو الذي سينشأ فيه المبنى وعموما فالطريقة الشائعة في مصر تتم بعمل مونة أسمنتية مكونة من 300 كجم أسمنت لكل 1 م3 لتسوية السطح وملأ الفراغات ةالنتوءات التي قد تكون موجودة في بلاطة الخرسانة المسلحة أو في أركان الدراوي ثم يدهن وجه بتومين ساخن على السطح كوجه تحضيري لتسهيل جودة الالتصاق ثم يفرش عليه طبقات من الخيش المقطرن مع عمل ركوب أو طيات بينهما بمقاس لا يقل عن 10 سم مع مراعاة رفع الخيش المقطرن رأسيا ولصقه بالبتومين على الدراوي العلوية بارتفاع 15سم ثم يدهن هذا السطح بالكامل بالبتومين الساخن ويوضع عليه طبقة أخرى من الخيش المقطرن متعامدة على الطبقة السابقة مع رفع هذه الطبقة أيضا على الدراوي بارتفاع 15 سم ثم يدهن وجه أخير من البتومين الساخن بالكامل ويرش عليه الرمال لحين تصلبه ثم يصب عليه خرسانة الميول وتكون عادة بسمك 3 – 7 سم ثم يوضع عليها الرمل 2 سم والمونة 2 سم والبلاط الأسمنتي 2 سم كما يمكن عمل ( بربقة ) أو تستيكه أسمنية بدلا من وضع البلاط في كلتا الحالتين يجب عمل ميول كبيروذلك لسهولة صرف مياه المطر من السطح مع عمل مزاريب لطرد المياه المتكونة في السطح إلى الخارج


----------



## السامرائي محمد (19 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع مهم جدا 
ممكن تعريف مادة البتومين وأصل هذه الكلمة؟
وكذلك مادة البرافين وكيف تستخدم؟
وأرجو منك يا أخي الكريم أن تنفعنا بموضوع العزل الحراري والعزل الصوتي
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (19 يوليو 2008)

البرافين هي مادة الشمع العادي


----------



## المهندس محمد سعدون (28 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يزيدك


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (28 يوليو 2008)

*الله يجزيك الخير يا اختي الكريمة*

1- الله يعطيك العافية
2- و ازيدك كمان من علمه و كمان
3- في بس سؤال شو رايك بمادة عزل فرنسية اسمها فولدو 
و شكرا على المعلومات القيمة يلي اكرمتينا بيها


----------



## احمد النونو (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللهلك وفيك ونفعنا جميعا بما علمنا


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## باسف (30 أغسطس 2008)

*بعض الايضاحات عن عزل المبانى ضد الرطوبة*

السلام عليكم
عزل المبانى والمنشأت ضد الرطوبة هوا من الامور المهمة سواء كانت انشاءات خرسانية او معدنية ودلك لاطالة عمر المنشأ وعلى العموم توجد عدة طرق للعزل ولكن يفضل تجنب المواد التى اساسها البتيومين لانه له تأتير ضار وخصوصا ادا كان ملاصقا لمياه الشرب او التربة الزراعية وخصوصا فى الحالة السائله قبل جفافه ولكن للامانة ومن خلال تجاربى الخاصة فى كتير من الاحيان تعطى منتجات البتيومين العزل المطلوب والبديل للبتيومين هوا المواد التى اساسها الاكريليك والبوليمر وتوجد حاليا عدة منتجات فى الاسواق تلبى هادى الاحتياجات للعزل منها سيكا توب سيل 107 او ماستر سيل 550 او ماستر سيل 541 من شركة الباسف او سيكا توب سيل 105 وهادى مواد اسمنتية مضاف اليها الاكريليك والبوليمر تعطى عزل ممتاز وخصوصا فى المنشاءات المائية ويمكن استخدامها فى العزل فى اى مكان وتوجد العديد من الانواع الاخرى للاسطح متل سيكا بروف مادة من الاكريليك او ماستر سيل 300h من الباسف مواد لها خاصية الفلاكس بيل والمرونة العالية ومقاومة للعوامل الجوية وعلى فكرة لا بد من السؤال اولا هل مادة العزل مقاومة للعوامل الجوية ام لا اما بالنسبة للمنشاءات المعدنية وحتى الخرسانية توجد مواد ايبوكسية عالية الجودة متل سيكا جارد بى دبليو او سيكا جارد 63 او ماستر سيل اس بى 120 من شركة الباسف وهده مواد تعطى عزل كامل وتعطى سطح نهائى ناعم وغير منفد للماء او اى شىء اخر


----------

